# Shoot With My Friend Dannii



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

*Shoot With My Friend Dannii - Image Added.*

Had a fun shoot with Dannii the other evening & these are two of my favourites.

As always, comments welcome.

1.

Dannii Lou-3 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

2.

Dannii Lou-8 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr

3.

Dannii Lou-9 by Paul Wright69, on Flickr


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Great pics bud, camera & lense combo?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

nortonski said:


> Great pics bud, camera & lense combo?


Thank you, Canon 1dmk2 & Sigma 70-200.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Any other pics for the gents club?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

snoop69 said:


> Thank you, Canon 1dmk2 & Sigma 70-200.


Nice, I was looking at a 1dmk2 the other day...But the guy was asking too much...


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice photography :thumb:.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

3rd image added but not sure if it works.

Maybe a tighter crop needed?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Any other pics for the gents club?


Will have a look :thumb:



nortonski said:


> Nice, I was looking at a 1dmk2 the other day...But the guy was asking too much...


How much was he asking?
They are still fetching around £500 or less depending on #clicks.



deni2 said:


> Very nice photography :thumb:.


Thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice shots mate :thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice shots matey, good lighting, bg & colours, nice and punchy


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Nice pictures really like the colours which really pop.

Any in the gents club yet??


----------

